# Uhr geht immer 5 Minuten vor? [solved]

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

meine Systemuhr geht, obwohl ich sie mit dem date-Befehl wieder richtig stellte, nach erneutem Booten ständig 5 Minuten vor. Wie kann das sein, obwohl ich in /etc/conf.d/clock die Option 

```
CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

gesetzt habe?

----------

## Earthwings

Ändert es sich, wenn du mit hwclock mal explizit die geänderte Zeit speicherst?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich habe den Befehl nun ausgeführt und werde es nach dem nächsten Booten beobachten. Danke einstweil.

----------

## 148228

Versuch mal den NTP-Dämon.

emerge ntp

Danach den NTP-Client in den Autostart packen, dann sync er immer automatisch die Uhr.

----------

## firefly

lösch mal die /etc/adjtime und setzte dann die zeit richtig.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke, der erste Tipp klappte bereits, wie ich jetzt festgestellt habe.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Offensichtlich geht meine Uhr wieder einige Minuten vor. Ich verstehe es nicht, wie es überhaupt dazu kam, denn ich habe seit einigen Monaten nichts mehr am System geändert. Wenn sie nach gehen würde, wäre es ja logisch (zB leere CMOS), aber vor? 

Naja, ich werde mal fuwangschus Tipp ausprobieren.

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, wie dieses Problem entstehen kann.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, wie dieses Problem entstehen kann.

 

Die onboard 'Uhren' sind nicht gerade für ihre Ganggenauigkeit bekannt, ob nun zu langsam oder zu schnell ist egal; Abstimmungsproblem auf dem Mainboard bzw. den Taktgebern ... manche Sonnenuhr geht genauer  :Wink: 

----------

## Fauli

Du könntest mal den Zeitgeber wechseln, indem du beim Booten den Parameter "clock=tsc" an den Kernel übergibst. Bei einem Rechner mit Intel-815-Board, dessen Uhr pro Tag ca. 5 Minuten vorging, hat das das Problem gelöst.

Der ntpd wird die Zeit immer richtig stellen können, aber ab ca. 40 Sekunden Unterschied pro Tag kann er das nur noch, indem er die Zeit sprungweise vor-/zurückstellt. Darunter kann der ntpd die Kerneluhr soweit beschleunigen oder abbremsen, dass keine Sprünge in der Uhrzeit auftreten.

----------

## tost

Man kann ja rdate am Start ausführen und dann ntp laufen lassen...

tost

----------

## Thargor

Zumindest net-misc/openntpd hat einen Parameter, mit dem es die Zeit automatisch stellt, wenn die Differenz größer als 40 Sekunden ist.

 *man ntpd wrote:*   

> 
> 
>      -S          Do not set the time immediately at startup.  This is the default.
> 
>      -s          Set the time immediately at startup if the local clock is off by more
> ...

 

----------

## think4urs11

und noch eine Alternative:

zuerst mit ntpdate die Uhrzeit von einem NTP-Server holen und 'hart' setzen

anschließend ganz normal ntp laufen lassen und die Zeit wird 'soft' angepaßt

wenn die Uhr allerdings um mehrere Sekunden pro Stunde falsch geht (egal ob zu schnell oder zu langsam) kommt man um ein gelegentliches 'hartes' neu setzen der Zeit nicht herum - sofern man auf eine genaue Zeit angewiesen ist, ansonsten wird es beim nächsten Boot erledigt. Wie Fauli schon sagte kommt ntp mit den soft updates bei zu großen Differenzen nicht mehr nach.

----------

## firefly

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Du könntest mal den Zeitgeber wechseln, indem du beim Booten den Parameter "clock=tsc" an den Kernel übergibst. Bei einem Rechner mit Intel-815-Board, dessen Uhr pro Tag ca. 5 Minuten vorging, hat das das Problem gelöst.
> 
> Der ntpd wird die Zeit immer richtig stellen können, aber ab ca. 40 Sekunden Unterschied pro Tag kann er das nur noch, indem er die Zeit sprungweise vor-/zurückstellt. Darunter kann der ntpd die Kerneluhr soweit beschleunigen oder abbremsen, dass keine Sprünge in der Uhrzeit auftreten.

 

Der clock kernel-parameter ist depricated, der parameter heißt jetzt clocksource. Normalerweise wird der TSC(Timestamp Clock Register) eh vom kernel ausgewählt als clocksource (siehe dmesg | grep Time).

----------

## Fauli

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Der clock kernel-parameter ist depricated, der parameter heißt jetzt clocksource. Normalerweise wird der TSC(Timestamp Clock Register) eh vom kernel ausgewählt als clocksource (siehe dmesg | grep Time).

 

Gut zu wissen. Da war ich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Ich werde den Rechner bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal ohne den Parameter booten und sehen, was passiert. Mit Kernel 2.6.16 hat er nämlich das TSC noch nicht automatisch benutzt.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke für die Tipps.

----------

